# Ice fishing near Grand Forks



## fowlhunter21 (Apr 12, 2006)

Has anybody been doing any fishing on the coulees south of GF, or Larimore dam? Just wondering how thick the ice is, I'm planning on going out this friday. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I was told yesterday that there is 7" of ice on the English Coullee's.
They have been catching some perch and Northerns out there also.


----------

